# Affordable Raw Food



## morganjae08 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello!

I am hoping you guys can help me find a raw dog food that is affordable. I would love to feed my GSD raw but it’s so expensive there’s no way I could afford it! Here is her currently at 7 months. TIA


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look for a Tefco Performance Dog distributor. Or Ross Wells Titan food. Both are good foods that are affordable.


----------

